# Charakterplaner Offline?



## Undeathjenna (11. Mai 2008)

hi leute,

ist der Buffed Charplaner offline seit dem redesign der site oder bin ich nur zu dumm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Hygro (11. Mai 2008)

bei mir iser auch down


----------



## buechse (11. Mai 2008)

Der ist nicht offline.
Beim Aufräumen hat sich nur ein "http//" zuviel in den Link gemogelt, was möglichst schnell korrigiert werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/charplaner


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

buechse schrieb:


> Der ist nicht offline.
> Beim Aufräumen hat sich nur ein "http//" zuviel in den Link gemogelt, was möglichst schnell korrigiert werden sollte
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis! Ist in Bearbeitung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (11. Mai 2008)

Super danke fürn Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## set (28. Juni 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr den Fehler schon, beim Charakterplaner behoben habt den ich komm immer noch nich rein. Und im mom is für mich der charplaner extrem wichtig. Wäre nice wenn hier mir schnell antworten könnt das ich weiß ob das an mir liegt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2008)

set schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob ihr den Fehler schon, beim Charakterplaner behoben habt den ich komm immer noch nich rein. Und im mom is für mich der charplaner extrem wichtig. Wäre nice wenn hier mir schnell antworten könnt das ich weiß ob das an mir liegt.



Da ist noch ein Werbe-Tag eingebunden, den es nicht mehr gibt - das führt zu unmöglichen Ladezeiten - der Charplaner funktioniert natürlich. Wir kümmern uns darum.


----------



## set (29. Juni 2008)

Achso naja dann war ich dafür zu ungeduldig ^^ ich versuchs gleich mal danke dir für die schnelle antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alcapone69 (3. Juli 2008)

er is an aber wenn dann bist du zu dumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerilein (8. Juli 2008)

hoi mir wird die seite vom charakterplaner nicht mehr aufgebaut und ich weiß nicht wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kommt nur eine leere weíße seite mit den beiden balken links und rechts das wars aber auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wurd da irgendwas geändert das es plötzlich nicht mehr geht ? >.<


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2009)

so hab auch ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir kommt immer diese Meldung wenn ich auch die Links klicke "
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'beowolve'@'192.168.0.134' (using password: YES) in /var/www/charplaner/charplaner/index.php on line 95
Table 'ipbdb.own_ItemSet' doesn't exist" kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Aragoni (5. Juni 2009)

hab das gleiche problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3iv3l (8. Juni 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> so hab auch ein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch : I
dabei würd ich gern mal meine Chars -die ich gespeichert hatte- angucken, wiel ich vor etlicher Zeit aufgehört habe, naja nostalgie... ?^^


----------

